# add xm to 2011 cruze



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

My understanding is they are all compatible with XM? Just call Sirius and get it activated? I could be wrong.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

First thing you need to do is determine if the radio is XM ready. Hit your band button. You should have AM/FM and XM. If you have XM, you will need to get the radio ID number for the satellite receiver and call XM to get service. Everything else should be ready to go. If not you have a couple of options. 1 replace the stereo with an XM ready radio, buy a XM reciever and service(most expensive) 2 Buy a XM/FM-1 modulator and install in line with your current antenna and buy a removable XM tuner(old names are Roady My favorite is the XM Express(has @10 presets)). These transmit thru your FM radio(not currently used in your area) Your local Best Buy should have all this.

If you have to go aftermarket and have them install, make sure they DO NOT run the antenna thru a door. The wire is very small and fragile and you will replace the antenna in @ 1- 2 months. Run it through the trunk and onto the trunk deck gives very good reception(read my post about the shark fin) and it will not break the wire. 

Find out if you need aftermarket or just service.


----------

